# EoMR Question



## dekrass (Feb 26, 2005)

How would you get immunity or resistance to paralysis and sleep?
I was trying to figure out how to simulate some creatures abilities, and got stuck on this.
I was thinking of an Anima version of a dragon disciple.
Sleep is less important now that it's off the charm list though.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 27, 2005)

The only thing that springs to mind is Dispel Magic for SR and such.


----------



## Slander (Mar 1, 2005)

Since Evoke Death can cause paralysis by trading out damage dice, I would say Abjure Death 8 (Energy Resistance) should be able to grant immunity against it.


----------



## dekrass (Mar 2, 2005)

Slander said:
			
		

> Since Evoke Death can cause paralysis by trading out damage dice, I would say Abjure Death 8 (Energy Resistance) should be able to grant immunity against it.





That sounds like an option, but how much resistance would it take?


----------



## Verequus (Mar 2, 2005)

Isn't the option available, that you infuse yourself with Death, ending up with immunity against any Death effect?


----------



## Slander (Mar 2, 2005)

dekrass said:
			
		

> That sounds like an option, but how much resistance would it take?



 Well, for out and out immunity, Abjure with an MP cost of 8 grants immunity to a particular elemental type, so I would say you have to spend at least 8 to gain immunity to Evoke Death effects. Seems powerful, but consider most of the Evoke Death effects can be replicated by low level core spells. This EoM Abjure spell is in effect similar to the core Death Ward spell, or a Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (that protects specifically from Death), both of which are 4th level spells.

Additionally, if we continue along with the idea that Paralysis is an extension of an Evoke Death attack under the EoM rules, then you could also use Abjure Death (Saving Throw) to gain a bonus to your save against Paralysis at a cheaper cost.

RuleMaster: I didn't see that in the Infuse Death description ... would that have been something discussed on the boards that didn't make it into the LA appendices?


----------



## Verequus (Mar 2, 2005)

Slander said:
			
		

> RuleMaster: I didn't see that in the Infuse Death description ... would that have been something discussed on the boards that didn't make it into the LA appendices?




I was referring to the aura enhancement, but after reading I see, that only Infuse [Alignment] affects its Evoke counterparts. So I've been wrong.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 2, 2005)

This is one of those things I didn't think I'd need to come up with, but if I were to give a suggestion, I'd make Abjure Death grant a bonus to saves against paralysis the same way it'd grant a bonus against death magic; alternately, you could spend enough MP to become immune to death magic to gain immunity to paralysis.  I wouldn't let both abilities work at once, though, so if you spend x MP to get a +y bonus to resist paralysis, you don't also get a +y bonus to resist death magic.

As for sleep, I'd used Abjure Life.  I always sort of equated the Life element with dreams, and note that Evoke Life can knock people unconscious, sort of like putting them to sleep.


----------



## Xorial (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm pretty impressed with almost everything I've seen in EoMR. I equally unimpressed by all the unnecessary assumptions being made when somebody tries to convert core monsters, races, and etc to the system. I follow the K.I.S.S. system. That stands for Keep It Simple Stupid. If the above question is concerning the elven racial abilities, then there is NO reason to give them a spell to do this. Simply keep the ability AS WRTTEN. If an EoMR spell cast at an elf is a paralysis effect, then it fails. That is just as it is written. But, if the same magic causes a different effect when more MP is poured into it, then it Will affect that elf.

There is absolutely NO reason to get overly complicated with any conversions. If the ability in question is not a spell or spell-like ability, then DO NOT try to quantify it as an EoMR spell effect. Example: a dragons breath weapon is a SUPERNATURAL ability that is emulated by spells, but is NOT a spell itself. It doesnt need to be converted at all. Besides, the save for the breath weapon is CON based. Changing it would make it CHA based. If I converted the Dargon abilities, I'd only worry about how to handle the spell-like abilities. The Caster levels for a dragon are self explanatory. The spell-like abilities make you wonder do you give spell list in thier place? I wouldnt. The intent was for a specific effect, therefore I would just redefine the spells themselves in EoMR terms, still usable X/day as stated.


----------



## dekrass (Mar 4, 2005)

dekrass said:
			
		

> I was thinking of an Anima version of a dragon disciple.




As the above quote demonstrates, I was looking into an alternative to the dragon disciple prestige class.
Dragons are immune to sleep and paralysis.
I am using the anima class (using powers that "are cast like spell like abilities") as a guide and starting point.
It is also useful for mages who want to emulate other creatures without changing physical form.


----------



## Xorial (Mar 4, 2005)

That is fine, but it just does what I said, make any spell-like abilities into signature spelss usable X/day. I MIGHT consider upping the core number of times a day, due to the fact that EoMR spells tend to be slightly weaker. That would be very evident with a limited use thing, that wouldnt have the option of upping the power. But, like I said, immunity is immunity. It doesnt need to be represented by a siganture spell, or immunity to a spell list. Stick to the effect as written. Immune to sleep & paralysis. Dont complicate things when there is no need to.


----------



## Verequus (Mar 6, 2005)

I think, that Xorial has a valid point - some things aren't needed in this great detail. The Anima class is a bit overrated - it isn't the catch-all for templates like it looks at first sight. But still, Dekrass found another oversight in the rules - and this is important, too. RW, I hope you didn't forget to include this in your work version.


----------

